# Dying latex



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anybody ever tried to dye latex. I have a good line on some tubing for snubber's but it is neutral. I would love to make them any color I want


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

You could try permanent markers or ink


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

You might look after the dye used to change colors on soft plastics i think its called dyerite


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool, thank you swede. I will check into it


----------

